# Welche W-Lan Karte



## kingkutschat (29. Juni 2004)

Servus ihr Riehme...

hab da ein Prob zwecks der W-Lan Karte (Realtek RTL 8180L) unter SuSe 9.1
und wie ich schon von einigen gelesen habe kann man das Problem, nämlich das es keine Treiber dafür gibt, nicht lösen. Deshalb will ich meine Karte verkloppen und ne neue kaufen. Doch woher weiß ich, welche W-LAn KArte unterstützt wird 

ne Liste mit ein paar Karten  die  wäre ganz nett  

bis denn ihr Riehme ....


----------

